# Aufs Maul!



## jorge_val_ribera

Hallo!

Wie geht's euch? Ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch. Also, heute war ich in der Schule (zum Glück ist es wieder Wochenende!) im Deutschunterricht. In unserer Klasse gibt's zur Zeit einige Deutschen (Gastgeschwister einiger Klassenkameraden). Also, einer von ihnen hat diesen Satz gesagt: "Aufs Maul", und ich weiß nicht, was er damit meinte (ich hatte zuerst gedacht, er hatte "halt's Maul" gesagt, aber das war's nicht). Er hat versucht, uns die Bedeutung zu erklären, aber da er fast kein Spanisch kann, hat's nicht wirklich geklappt und am Ende sind wir ratlos geblieben. Ich kann mich leider nicht daran erinnern, in welchem Kontext er den Satz benutzt hat.

Könntet ihr also bitte mir erklären, was dieser Ausdruck bedeutet? Vielen Dank im Voraus! Tschüss!


----------



## Jana337

Hi Jorge,

das Idiom "nicht aufs Maul gefallen sein" bedeutet geistesgegenwärtig,  schlagfärtig schlagfertig (thanks to Gaer) , scharfsinnig.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Jorge,
> 
> das Idiom "nicht aufs Maul gefallen sein" bedeutet geistesgegenwärtig, schlagfärtig, scharfsinnig.
> 
> Jana


Jana, meinst du vielleicht "schlagfertig" statt "schlagfärtig"?

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana, meinst du vielleicht "schlagfertig" statt "schlagfärtig"?
> 
> Gaer



Selbstverständlich. Vielen Dank. Ich habe es korrigiert. Verflixt, wieso passiert es mir auf einmal so oft?!? 

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Ich kenne "aufs Maul" als kurze, knappe und ungehobelte Antwort. Die Langfassung davon ist etwa so: "Mach das nicht, sonst hau ich dir aufs Maul". In Gruppen, in denen der Ausdruck (nicht das tatsächliche "aufs Maul hauen") als, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, ablehnende Antwort gebräuchlich ist, wird er dann schon bis zu "Aufs Maul!" verkürzt.

Ein Beispiel:

"Mir gefällt die Musik nicht. Kann ich ne andere CD auflegen?"
"Nein!"
"Ich leg ich jetzt ne andere CD auf."
"Aufs Maul!"

Axl


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie geht's euch? Ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch. Also, heute war ich in der Schule (zum Glück ist es wieder Wochenende!) im Deutschunterricht. In unserer Klasse gibt's zur Zeit einige Deutschen (Gastgeschwister einiger Klassenkameraden). Also, einer von ihnen hat diesen Satz gesagt: "Aufs Maul", und ich weiß nicht, was er damit meinte (ich hatte zuerst gedacht, er hatte "halt's Maul" gesagt, aber das war's nicht).


Tag, Jorge.  Weil ich zurzeit auf Urlaub bin, möchte ich versuche, meine Gedanken auf Deutsch auszudrücken. Ich glaube, in deiner Klasse gibt es einige Deutsche (nicht Deutschen). Ich bin nie sicher, ob meine Korrekturenen richtig seien oder nicht. 

"Aufs Maul" habe ich selbst nie gesehen. Kannst du solche Fragen (usage questions)deiner Lehrerin stellen?


> Also, einer von ihnen hat diesen Satz gesagt: "Aufs Maul", und ich weiß nicht, was er damit meinte (ich hatte zuerst gedacht, er hatte "halt's Maul" gesagt, aber das war's nicht). Er hat versucht, uns die Bedeutung zu erklären, aber da er fast kein Spanisch kann, hat's nicht wirklich geklappt und am Ende sind wir ratlos geblieben. Ich kann mich leider nicht daran erinnern, in welchem Kontext er den Satz benutzt hat.


Ich habe Axls Erklärung gerade gelesen.  Was denkst du darüber?

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Tag, Jorge.  Weil ich zurzeit auf Urlaub bin,



 Ich hätte "zur Zeit" geschrieben und jetzt lese ich im Duden, dass nur die Zusammenschreibung zulässig ist. 

Danke, Gaer. 

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich hätte "zur Zeit" geschrieben und jetzt lese ich im Duden, dass nur die Zusammenschreibung zulässig ist.
> 
> Danke, Gaer.


Mein Dank an Jana und Gaer - ich hätte genauso "zur Zeit" geschrieben! Diese Rechtschreibreform....

Axl


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Mein Dank an Jana und Gaer - ich hätte genauso "zur Zeit" geschrieben! Diese Rechtschreibreform....
> 
> Axl


Und mein Dank an Who, der mir "zurzeit" gezeigt hat.  

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Axl, hast du vorläufig vor, zu der neuen Rechtschreibung völlig zu konvertieren?

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Axl, hast du vorläufig vor, zu der neuen Rechtschreibung völlig zu konvertieren?


Jana, das hast du wundervoll ausgedrückt: "vorläufig...völlig zu konvertieren" . Einfach klasse!

Hm, nein, ich glaube nicht, dass ich die neue Rechtschreibung vollständig anwenden werde - dafür habe ich schon in dem ganzen Hin und Her (oder heisst es jetzt "hin und her"?) den Überblick verloren, was nun genau wie geschrieben werden soll.

Es gibt einige Sachen, die ich gut finde, speziell Vereinfachungen bei der Trennung oder Kommasetzung, oder das Ersetzen von "ß" durch "ss", aber es gibt andere, mit denen ich nicht einverstanden bin: Bei "Stängel" statt "Stengel" graust es mir, und ob nun "heilig gesprochen" oder "heiliggesprochen" wird, ist nach einer aktuellen Meldung des Spiegel immer noch nicht klar, bzw. soll wieder geändert werden.

Ich schreibe halt so, wie ich es für richtig halte und wie es mir gefällt. 

Axl


----------



## Jana337

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Hm, nein, ich glaube nicht, dass ich die neue Rechtschreibung vollständig anwenden werde - dafür habe ich schon in dem ganzen Hin und Her (oder heisst es jetzt "hin und her"?) den Überblick verloren, was nun genau wie geschrieben werden soll.
> Axl



Axl,

wenn du mal Zweifel hast, kannst du dich immer darauf verlassen, dass dir in diesem Forum geholfen wird. 



> Groß schreibt man das substantivische Wortpaar das Hin und Her: Alles Hin und Her war überflüssig; nach längerem Hin und Her; es gab noch einiges / etwas Hin und Her.



Jana


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Axl,
> 
> wenn du mal Zweifel hast, kannst du dich immer darauf verlassen, dass dir in diesem Forum geholfen wird.
> 
> Jana


Danke, Jana


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Ich kenne "aufs Maul" als kurze, knappe und ungehobelte Antwort. Die Langfassung davon ist etwa so: "Mach das nicht, sonst hau ich dir aufs Maul". In Gruppen, in denen der Ausdruck (nicht das tatsächliche "aufs Maul hauen") als, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, ablehnende Antwort gebräuchlich ist, wird er dann schon bis zu "Aufs Maul!" verkürzt.
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> "Mir gefällt die Musik nicht. Kann ich ne andere CD auflegen?"
> "Nein!"
> "Ich leg ich jetzt ne andere CD auf."
> "Aufs Maul!"
> 
> Axl


 
Ach so! Ich kapier's jetzt.  Vielen Dank!



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, in deiner Klasse gibt es einige Deutsche (nicht Deutschen).


 
Hehe, ja, du hast Recht.



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> "Aufs Maul" habe ich selbst nie gesehen. Kannst du solche Fragen (usage questions)deiner Lehrerin stellen?


 
Ja, aber diesmal wollte ich es nicht tun, denn die Deutschen hätten es bemerkt und ich hätte das nicht gewollt (es wäre wie "hey, guckt mal, ihr könnt uns nichts erklären und unsere Lehrerin kann's viel besser!" gewesen). 

Und übrigens, ich finde es krass, dass du dich endlich traust, auf Deutsch zu schreiben! Mach weiter, du tust es spitze! 



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich hätte "zur Zeit" geschrieben und jetzt lese ich im Duden, dass nur die Zusammenschreibung zulässig ist.


 
Ich dachte, man konnte beide benutzen. Na, "zur Zeit" macht hundertmal mehr Sinn als "zurzeit", und ich werde weiter "zur Zeit" schreiben. Und noch ein Frägchen: wenn man nun nur "zurzeit" schreiben darf, darf man "Z.Zt." nicht mehr schreiben?


----------



## Jana337

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ja, aber diesmal wollte ich es nicht tun, denn die Deutschen hätten es bemerkt und ich  hätte habe (wollte ist natürlich besser) das nicht gewollt (es wäre wie "hey, guckt mal, ihr könnt uns nichts erklären und unsere Lehrerin kann's viel besser!" gewesen).
> 
> 
> Ich dachte, man  konnte kann, könne, könnte (glaub ich wenigstens...)  beides benutzen. Na, "zur Zeit" macht hundertmal mehr Sinn als "zurzeit", und ich werde weiter "zur Zeit" schreiben. Und noch ein Frägchen (schön): wenn man nun nur "zurzeit" schreiben darf, darf man "Z.Zt." nicht mehr schreiben?



Der Duden:



> zur|zeit  <Adv.>: im Augenblick; augenblicklich, jetzt, gegenwärtig: z. haben wir Betriebsferien (*Abk.: zz., zzt.*).



Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Mit einigen Korrekturen (fett) bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden. Lassen wir mal die anderen noch zu Wort (oder "zuwort"?   ) kommen:



			
				Jana said:
			
		

> Jorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, aber diesmal wollte ich es nicht tun, denn die Deutschen hätten es bemerkt und ich *hätte habe (wollte ist natürlich besser)* das nicht gewollt (es wäre wie "hey, guckt mal, ihr könnt uns nichts erklären und unsere Lehrerin kann's viel besser!" gewesen).
> 
> 
> Ich dachte, man konnte kann, könne, könnte (glaub ich wenigstens...) *beides* benutzen. Na, "zur Zeit" macht hundertmal mehr Sinn als "zurzeit", und ich werde weiter "zur Zeit" schreiben. Und noch ein Frägchen (schön): wenn man nun nur "zurzeit" schreiben darf, darf man "Z.Zt." nicht mehr schreiben?
Click to expand...


"hätte gewollt" klingt für mich relativ gut.

Wenn man "beides" sagt, ist das immer korrekt. Aber wenn sich Jorge auf "Varianten" bezieht, dann ist "beide" VIEL besser.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Und mein Dank an Who, der mir "zurzeit" gezeigt hat.
> 
> Gaer



Dann ist "zur Zeit" wohl alte Rechtschreibung?! Ich kenne es eigentlich nicht anders... 

Frage an unseren Neue-Rechtschreibung-Experten Whod:

Wenn man an jemanden einen Brief schreibt, der gegenwärtig nicht zu Hause, sondern woanders wohnt - wie kürzt man da auf dem Brief "zurzeit" ab??

Ich kenne hier nur die Abkürzung "z. Zt.", kann man nach der neuen Schreibung auch "zzt." verwenden?? (Das sieht ja völlig plemplem aus... :/ )

Wäre interessant zu wissen,
Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

> Der Duden:
> 
> Quote:
> zur|zeit <Adv.>: im Augenblick; augenblicklich, jetzt, gegenwärtig: z. haben wir Betriebsferien (Abk.: zz., zzt.).




Oh, Verzeihung!
Ich sollte einen Thread erst komplett durchlesen, bevor ich Fragen stelle *g*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: "z." als Abkürzung für "zurzeit"?
Tut mir leid, aber in diesem Fall werde ich dem Duden ganz sicher nicht folgen... 

-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Oh, Verzeihung!
> Ich sollte einen Thread erst komplett durchlesen, bevor ich Fragen stelle *g*
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: "z." als Abkürzung für "zurzeit"?
> Tut mir leid, aber in diesem Fall werde ich dem Duden ganz sicher nicht folgen...
> 
> -MrMagoo



Nein nein, keine Angst! Ich würde es auch nie so abkürzen, aber nach neuer Rechtschreibung ist NUR zurzeit gültig, Bedeutung "im Moment". In der Bedeutung "zu einer anderen Zeit" (Beispiel: Zur Zeit meiner Oma gab es noch ...) wird NUR "zur Zeit" erlaubt sein. Kürzel gibt es dann wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Oh, Verzeihung!
> Ich sollte einen *Thread  Faden*   erst komplett durchlesen, bevor ich Fragen stelle *g*
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: "z." als Abkürzung für "zurzeit"?
> Tut mir leid, aber in diesem Fall werde ich dem Duden ganz sicher nicht folgen...
> 
> -MrMagoo


 
Das ist wohl der einzige "Fehler", bei dem ich einen Germanistikstudierenden erwischen kann.  

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das ist wohl der einzige "Fehler", bei dem ich einen Germanistikstudierenden erwischen kann.
> 
> Jana



Oder bei Tippfehlern. Nein, mal ehrlich Jana, diesen Fehler kann man niemandem ankreiden, ansonsten halten wir dich schon für eine wahnisnnige Puristin.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Oder bei Tippfehlern. Nein, mal ehrlich Jana, diesen Fehler kann man niemandem ankreiden, ansonsten halten wir dich schon für eine wahnisnnige Puristin.


 
Würdest du glauben, dass man auf so was sogar stolz sein könnte?  

 Genug mit dem Geschwätz*  

Jana

* Für nicht-Puristen: Chatten


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn man "beides" sagt, ist das immer korrekt. Aber wenn sich Jorge auf "Varianten" bezieht, dann ist "beide" VIEL besser.


Who,

Let me ask a few questions. Once again, it is SO hard to figure out what people have originally said, so I backtracked to find the original post.

Jorge said: _Ja, aber diesmal wollte ich es nicht tun, denn die Deutschen hätten es bemerkt und ich hätte das nicht gewollt (es wäre wie "hey, guckt mal, ihr könnt uns nichts erklären und unsere Lehrerin kann's viel besser!" gewesen)._ 

Jana made suggestions: _Ja, aber diesmal wollte ich es nicht tun, denn die Deutschen hätten es bemerkt und ich *hätte habe (wollte ist natürlich besser)* das nicht gewollt (es wäre wie "hey, guckt mal, ihr könnt uns nichts erklären und unsere Lehrerin kann's viel besser!" gewesen)._ 

But I don't see anything wrong with what Jorge wrote, which seems to me to have been:
…because the Germans would have noticed it and I would not have wanted/wished that…

Then a second sentence.

Jorge wrote: _Ich dachte, man konnte beide benutzen. Na, "zur Zeit" macht hundertmal mehr Sinn als "zurzeit", und ich werde weiter "zur Zeit" schreiben. Und noch ein Frägchen: wenn man nun nur "zurzeit" schreiben darf, darf man "Z.Zt." nicht mehr schreiben?_

Again, Jana's suggestions: _Ich dachte, man konnte kann, könne, könnte (glaub ich wenigstens...) *beides* benutzen. Na, "zur Zeit" macht hundertmal mehr Sinn als "zurzeit", und ich werde weiter "zur Zeit" schreiben. Und noch ein Frägchen (schön): wenn man nun nur "zurzeit" schreiben darf, darf man "Z.Zt." nicht mehr schreiben?_

Looking at that, I thought that Jorge had simply left out an Umlaut "konnte" instead of "könnte", which is one of my typos too. (I made the same mistake very recently, but I had thought the correct word and also mistyped it.)

Finally, I'm confused about beides vs. beide. This is something I've never learned, and I see that there are different forms: beide, beider, beides. I don't really understand this, but I found these results, searching for an easier example:

Results 1 - 10 of about 114 for "Man kann beides benutzen".
Results 1 - 4 of 4 for "Man kann beide benutzen".

But:

Results 1 - 10 of about 976 for "beide sind richtig".
Results 1 - 10 of about 35 for "beides sind richtig". 

The problem is that I would have used "beide" in both examples. Just let me know if this is worth talking about. If so, I'll start a new thread.

Could you tell me what the difference is in meaning? (I'm asking these questions to all our German "natives".)

Gaer


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Oh, Verzeihung!
> Ich sollte einen Thread erst komplett durchlesen, bevor ich Fragen stelle *g*
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: "z." als Abkürzung für "zurzeit"?
> Tut mir leid, aber in diesem Fall werde ich dem Duden ganz sicher nicht folgen...
> 
> -MrMagoo


_zur|zeit <Adv.>: im Augenblick; augenblicklich, jetzt, gegenwärtig: z. haben wir Betriebsferien (Abk.: zz., zzt.)._ 

I think "z." above is just the common abbreviation for ANY word that is used in an example sentence. For instance, in all the online dictionary sites I use, a word is shorted to just one letter in examples. So the "z" has nothing to do with the abbreviation (as I understand the entry), and the abbreviations recommened by DD (der Duden ) are: zz. and zzt. I actually like these, especially "zz.", because I find abbreviations with "dots" a total pain to type.

I think I can type zur Zeit faster than z. Zt., which is very difficult for me, but zz. is very easy. As I admitted to someone (I forget who), I also like "zurzeit", to my surprise, because it is so easy to type.

I must drive everyone crazy, because I just like to pick and choose those things I like from both the old and new system. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who,
> 
> Let me ask a few questions. Once again, it is SO hard to figure out what people have originally said, so I backtracked to find the original post.



Once again Gaer, I'm sorry that I made you a bit angry. If it is possible in the future, I'll correct someone in another way.



> Finally, I'm confused about beides vs. beide. This is something I've never learned, and I see that there are different forms: beide, beider, beides. I don't really understand this, but I found these results, searching for an easier example:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 114 for "Man kann beides benutzen".
> Results 1 - 4 of 4 for "Man kann beide benutzen".
> 
> But:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 976 for "beide sind richtig".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 35 for "beides sind richtig".



That surprises me. "Beides sind richtig" is wrong, because that would mean "both of it are wrong", which doesn't make sense at all.   



> The problem is that I would have used "beide" in both examples. Just let me know if this is worth talking about. If so, I'll start a new thread.



Yes, of course. Please start a new one.   



> Could you tell me what the difference is in meaning? (I'm asking these questions to all our German "natives".)



I'll tell you difference in your new thread.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Once again Gaer, I'm sorry that I made you a bit angry. If it is possible in the future, I'll correct someone in another way.


Who, I'm not angry at all, not even slightly upset. So relax about that, okay? 

The problem is not your problem or mine but rather a problem we have talked about before. There is only one "level" of quoting shown.

It's a problem for me too when I try to make a point (give help, make suggestions). 

At this point I need very clear details when things are corrected simply because things get mixed up in my mind. If I don't see the contrast between what is right and what is wrong, with one directly above the other, I'm very likely to think that the wrong answer is the one I need to use.  

Gaer


----------

